# PLEASE RESPOND: Daylight Savings Time and timers



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Request from Dish, through me:

Other than the standard timer problems that most are experiencing, did anyone over the weekend have any timer problems related to the time switch with your 921s?

What about guide data problems? Was the guide data correct? At the correct times?

If so, please describe in as much detail as possible.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

On Saturday I programmed the 921 to record the CBS show 'Cold Case' on Sunday. The Guide incorrecly said that it was on at 7pm instead of 8pm EDT. 

On Sunday I checked and the guide correctly had 'Cold Case' at 8pm but the RED DOT was still set on the 7pm show (60 Minutes?). I had to cancel the 7pm and reset the record for the 8pm show.


----------



## txxsmith (Dec 17, 2003)

Guides all looked fine, but the timers were all one hour behind. The software obviously didn't account for the time change and move forward by an hour. Had to manually adjust all of them up. Thanks Mark.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

It correctly recorded Deadwood on HBO-HD at 10pm EST Sunday.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

tahoerob said:


> It correctly recorded Deadwood on HBO-HD at 10pm EST Sunday.


Did you set the timer before or after the time change at 2am on Sunday?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

My weekly timers set weeks ago all fired correctly when they were supposed to after the change. 

Only timers set using the guide last week for fire times after the time change would be wrong and have to be edited or re-created. At least, that's the way the other Dish DVRs work, and it's the way I would assume the 921 would behave as well.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Jerry G said:


> Did you set the timer before or after the time change at 2am on Sunday?


I had a weekly timer set


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

All my weekly timers ran fine, although when looking at the red dots in the guide, they were displaying as one hour off - until the time change hit.

I had one one-shot timer that started an hour early, but sorry, I can't remember when I created it, other than sometime on Saturday.

The guide apparently can't deal with a missing hour, or I'll bet, an extra hour in the fall. My 501 and if I remember right, my old DishPlayer had the same problem.

It's really a shame. It does take some non-trivial code that only means anything for 18 days a year (9-day EPG, twice a year). But then again, that's 5% of the time, ain't it.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Ditto what Mark Lamutt said.

So far my weekly timers all fired on time. 

I didn't check until Sunday night but the one timer set for 9PM Sunday night fired on EDT. Last week the timer fired at 9PM EST. 

I would suspect that the timers are time zone independent while the guide is not. Therefore if your guide is not updated for the time change, timers will be off because the guide is off from the real clock.. Once the guide updates it should work fine. 

I really see very few problems with basic operation of the 921 here. There are a few oddities in the way I think it should work and the way it does work yet but basically, I'm ready for the Dishwire and an OTA GUide activation. I believe the last spontaneous reboot for me happened 3 weeks ago.


----------



## MNipper (Jan 20, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Request from Dish, through me:
> 
> ...did anyone over the weekend have any timer problems related to the time switch with your 921s?


I had a timer that had been set long ago. It was set for 2:05A, each Sunday morning. On the Sunday morning of the change, when I checked later that morning, I noticed that it was reset as a 3:05A timer, and it had recorded a program at 3:05 as well. Aside from that, all of my other timers (and I have a bunch) all seem to be fine, and seem to have properly adjusted to the new time.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Same as everyone else. Post DST timers set up the week before the change were toast. This is a stupid Dish Network problem that's been around long before the 921.

The missing (or added) hour should be reflected in the guide as such. It just wrong to have the guide show incorrect times for the crossover week.


----------



## TedKaz (Mar 1, 2004)

Similar problem here; I got my replacement 921 on April 1st and set up my timers that same day. After the time change all my recordings were 1 hour off.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> Same as everyone else. Post DST timers set up the week before the change were toast. This is a stupid Dish Network problem that's been around long before the 921.
> 
> The missing (or added) hour should be reflected in the guide as such. It just wrong to have the guide show incorrect times for the crossover week.


I hope this doesn't mean we have to wait until the next time change in the fall for the next release after L149! :icon_cry:


----------



## pdlittle (Jan 25, 2004)

My timers worked as Mark described. I had a one hour shift that I noticed, but at the time I did not investigate to determine what happened. However, it seems all is well now and they are showing up at the proper times in the guide.

pdlittle


----------



## borfhead (Feb 2, 2004)

I too, lost a few non-weekly shows to the time change (scheduled them on Saturday for Sunday morning)...didn't wait till weekly timers fired, reprogrammed all of them to be safe. Since that, all have fired properly. Wasn't too happy about losing the shows, but luckily, they were on again to capture.


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Weekly timers fired Ok, all single event timers set from program guide before DST fired incorrectly after start of DST.


----------



## ksquared (Feb 2, 2004)

One-shot timers set across the border were off by an hour. Existing weekly timers fired OK. While auditing the timers I found that I also had several weekly timers that reported that they were set to start firing starting NEXT week rather than this week. I cannot remember if I set those during the cross-over guide period or before (several shows I watch started jumping days and time the past few weeks).


----------

